# banksticks selbstbau



## oker_s (26. Januar 2015)

hi
ich hätte mal eine frage.spiel mit dem gedanken mir banksticks selber zu bauen. und hab mal hier und bei google nach anregungen bzw bauanleitungen geschaut konnte aber leider nichts finden. hat da jemand nen tipp für mich wo ich was finden könnte oder sogar direkt tipps für den bankstickbau hat!
danke schonmal


----------



## Cormoraner (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Muss das nen Gewinde haben oder reicht dir ne Auflage nach Belieben? Habe mir einige massive Banksticks gebaut da mir die wirklich guten zu teuer waren und die meisten käuflichen einfach schnell verbiegen. Da ist aber ne fixe Auflage verklebt die ich nicht mehr ändern kann.

Für Bissanzeiger und Co habe ich nen Rod Pod oder 4 bessere Banksticks die ich günstig schießen konnte beim Ausverkauf (10€ anstatt 25€).


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Hai,

Wenn Du die selber baust:

-2 in-einander-passende edelstahlrohre
-oben ein noch dickeresres Rohr für das Gewinde zur Höhenverstellung
-Oben Aussengewinde nebst Rutenauflage
-Unten Spitze gedreht und eingeklebt

Dann drehen, schweißen Gewinde schneiden und beizen ggf. polieren.

Das rechnet sich, wenn Du das Material käuflich erwerben musst, nicht.

Hast Du dagegen eine kostenfreie /- neutrale Material-Quelle würde ich es so machen, von der Zeit mal ganz abgesehen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## oker_s (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

hi danke schonmal für die antworten...hab ins falsche Forum gepostet merk ich grad dummes dummes iphone:q
 könnt jmd das ganze in basteln und Selbermachen verschieben? daaaanke


----------



## oker_s (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

also die banksticks sollten oben schon ein gewinde für bissanzeiger bzw rutenauflagen haben....
 will sie zum karpfenangeln nehmen...
 wäre es einfacher welche zu bauen die nicht höhenverstellbar wären?also einfach unten spitzen einkleben und oben ein gewinde?dann sollte es doch nicht allzu teuer werden zumindest nicht so teuer wie bei den meisten herrstellern


----------



## oker_s (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

was ich mir noch gedacht habe was cool wäre so ca 20cm oberhalb der spitze so eine art tritt zu haben um die banksticks mit dem fuß reinzudrücken...hat dafür jmd ne Idee?


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Wenns nicht höhenverstellbar sein muss würd ich einfach eine Aluminium Stange (Vollmaterial) Durchmesser 12-15mm verwenden.

Unten entweder die Spitze direkt andrehen, oder eine Edelstahlspitze anschrauben.

Auf gewünschter Höhe (würde dabei aber deutlich über 20cm gehn, da 20cm bei weichem Boden mMn zu wenig sind) ein kurzes Stück der Aluminiumstange senkrecht dazu anschweißen.

Und oben ein Withworth-Gewinde BSF 3/8" anbringen (mit 8mm vorbohren).

MfG Tobi


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

nimm v2a Vollmaterial 12-15mm.

Die Spitze hannst Du auch anflexen.

20 cm nach der Spitze im Abstand von 10cm jeweils ein-3 Loch quer für 8er oder 10 Stab zum "eintreten", durch die 3 Löcher ist er auch höhenverstellbar für tiefere Untergründe. Den "Querstab" vorne und hinten durchbohren und mit Splinten sichern, dann verlierst Du ihn nicht und er ist im jeweiligen Loch fixiert.
Von Alu würde ich pers. absehen, vom Rohr auch, auch wenn´s schwerer wird.

Jetzt brauchst Du noch einen, der Dir oben ein Loch fürs Gewinde reindreht, und da wird´s wieder teuer, wenn Du keinen Kennst der einen ....

Oder Du lässt Dir oben ein 8er AG draufdrehen und nimmst einen Adapter von metrisch auf englisch.

Zum Rechnen jeweils 1000mm:

rund 15mm 12 Euro
rund 14mm   9 Euro
rund 10mm   5 Euro so ungefähr.


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Die Gewindenbohrung kannst du auch an der Ständerbohrmaschine einbringen(Tisch muss drehbar sein).

Einfach mittig Körnen, einspannen evtl vorbohren, mitn 8er bohren und ansenken. Is zwar nicht fachgerecht, funktioniert aber.

Notfalls würds wohl sogar mit ner normalen Bohrmaschine gehn, wär zwar dann alles andere als mittig und gerade, aber is ja auch egal. 

Anschließend das Gewinde einbringen. Gewindenbohrer musst dir wahrscheinlich kaufen, sollten allerdings nicht allzu teuer sein.

Von den drei Querbohrungen rate ich dir ab, da dadurch genau an den Punkten, an denen die Kraft beim einbringen wirkt, massive Schwachstellen erzeugt werden. 

Lieber auf ca 40cm ne Querstrebe anschweißen.
Dass diese dann bei härterem Boden nicht aufn Boden aufliegt juckt ja keinen. 

Edelstahl kannst natürlich auch nehmen,  denke aber dass Alu reichen würde. Einfach nach eigenem Ermessen entscheiden, je nach Anforderung.


----------



## oker_s (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

ich fang mal von unten nach oben an...also die Idee mit dem flexen der spitze ist schonmal gut!
 oder hat wer noch eine Idee wo man edelstahlspitzen herbekommen könnte wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit zu drehen hat...zb geländerspitzen hab ich gefunden aber die sind meist ziemlich teuer....hat da wer eine Idee wo man solche spitzen noch finden kann?


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Auch wenn du irgendeine Edelstahl spitze bekommst musst du die doch an der Stange befestigen....wie willst des ohne drehen denn machen. 
Kleben?
Geht auch nicht wenn du keine Ebenen Flächen drehen kannst.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Es gibt Messingspitzen zum Entkoppeln von Laustsprechern. Die sind groß genug und haben einen Zipfel mit AG M5.

Also Loch mit oder ohne Gewinde in die Stirnseite der Stange und einkleben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Problem... ? Wo ....?


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Naja Fachgerecht is was anderes.

Das Gewinde in ein Loch einkleben halt ich Pfusch, durch die wirkenden Kräfte wird das nicht lange halten. 

Ein sauberer Übergang is auch was anderes.

Zudem bräuchtest da einen zwei Komponentenkleber und der kostet. 

Ganz ehrlich, ohne Zugang zu ner Drehmaschine bist du am besten bedient, wenn du es aus einem Teil machst. 
Alles andere is Pfusch und wird dir auf Dauer keine Freude bereiten.

Ich rate dir, kauf dir einfach einen.
Ohne Zugang zu ner einigermaßen gut bestückten Werkstatt halte ich es für wenig sinnvoll irgendwas hinzumurxen.

Ich bin raus, hab dir geschildert wie ichs für am besten halte. Jetzt liegts an dir. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## uhitz (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Ich versteh nich wieso man (Wenn nach manchen Leuten geht) für alles immer eine Profiwerkstatt am besten mit CNC-Fräse und Drehbank braucht.

zur telekopierbarkeit:
ich würde es ähnlich wie auf dem Bild machen:
http://www.faltboot.org/wiki/images...k-SB-07.jpg/455px-Bastian-2er-Kajak-SB-07.jpg

reicht locker für einen gewissen Spielraum, natürlich sollte man das äußere Rohr nicht komplett einschlitzen.
Aber hierfür reicht ein Drehmel, ein Bohrer und "etwas" Geschick.

Das Innenrohr ist dann am Besten so zu wählen dass man mit einem Gewindeschneider das passende Gewinde für Bissanzeiger etc. schneiden kann.

für die Spitze zum in die Erde rammen kann man eigentlich ebenso ähnlich verfahren. (Zur not hat man das Ende mit einem Hammer flach zusammen wenn man nichts besseres findet (Darunter leidet natürlich die Stabilität!!!))

So etwas könnte man schon in einer relativ einfach ausgestatteten Werkstatt basteln und müsste auch etwas aushalten, man will ja darauf nicht balancieren etc. sondern "nur" seine Ruten ablegen.

P.s.Die Teleskopierbarkeit lässt sich auch natürlich durch andere mittel erreichen (system ala Kescher etc)


----------



## Cormoraner (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Ich bin gerlernter Feinwerkmechaniker im Werkzeugbau und habe Zugang zu allen erdenklichen Maschinen aber nichtmal ich mache so einen Hype um so eine einfache Geschichte.


Ich mache das wie folgt:
Man nehme sich dickwandiges Alurohr das man in jedem Werkstoffhandel bekommt. Ich meine nicht dieses weiche dünne Gelumpe wie bei Campingstühlen sondern wirklich mit etwa 3-5mm Wandstärke. Extrem stabil jedoch leicht!

-Zuschneiden in beliebiger Länge ( Säge)
-Enden Entgraten (Feile)
-Ein Ende längs abschneiden und mit der Feile entgraten. Dies Seite ist nun spitz und kann wunderbar in die Erde gerammt werden

--------
- Den Gewindeteil der gewünschten Rutenauflage am Schleifbock abdrehen bis er stramm in das Rohr passt. Auf die Finger aufpassen
- Rutenauflage zusätzlich einkleben mit 2K Kleber. Ich nehme Elastofix. Das ist ein zähflüssiger Sekundenkleber.

ODER

- Den Gewindeteil eines Quick Lock Schnellwechseladapter (ab 3€ erhältich) anstatt die der Rutenauflage bearbeiten und einkleben. So können per Quick Lock alle mögliche Rutenauflagen und Bissanzeiger verwendet werden.

Solch massive und haltbaren Banksticks gibt es leider nicht zu kaufen, jedenfalls nicht von den namenhaften Herstellern.

Sie halten jetzt seit gut einem Jahr und haben sich nicht um einen my verzogen. Alle gekauften Bangsticks sind mittlerweile in die Tonne geflogen.

Wenn ihr wollt macht ich euch Fotos. Werkzeug und Hilfsmittel sollte eig jeder Hobbybastler zu Hause rumliegen haben.

ps: Wer keinen Quicklock mag nimmt einfache die käuflichen Verlängerungen und macht es wie gewohnt.


----------



## oker_s (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

hi fänd super wenn du paar bilder machen könntest...nochmal danke für die Anleitungen hab gerade nicht soviel zeit lese mir später alles mal genau durch und entscheide dann wie ichs angehen werde 

 PS: hättest du auch eine Idee bzgl der Fußtritte um das ding in den boden zu rammen?


----------



## Cormoraner (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Habe ich noch nie gebraucht und da würde ich eher zum Schweissen tendieren. Macht den Bangstick auch unnötig sperrig, denk drüber nach.

Als Tipp. Wenn der Boden hart ist oder der Bangstick sehr weit eingetrieben werden muss nehme ich mir einfach einen anderen Bangstick oder ein Stück Holz, Ast (was auch immer Rundes rumliegt) und lege das auf die Rutenauflage. 

Dann kannst du mit dem ganzen Körper Gewicht draufgeben ohne die Auflagen kaputt zu machen.


----------



## oker_s (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

hab mal ganz geschwind mein cad Programm bemüht und mal paar Ideen festgehalten...bzw eure


----------



## oker_s (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

so einmal die Idee mit dem schräg abschneiden oder mit der spitze einschrauben oder auch kleben je nachdem...hab beides ein mal festgehalten gewinde hab ich jetzt keins erstellt kann man sich denken^^
 und dann hab ich 2 Ideen für die halterung zum reintreten...um zu umgehen dass ich da ewig Krawall am angelplatz machen muss mit reinhämmern hab ich mir schon sowas in der art in den kopf gesetzt also einmach n rohr an*******n oder halt ein loch gebohrt in das man so eine art stift stecken kann zum eintreten was da auch praktisch wäre,dass das transportmaß nicht steigen würde da man den stift ja immer rausziehen kann...maße hab ich mal grob willkürlich gewählt


----------



## azurjunfer (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Ich habe mir vor Jahren meine Banksticks auch selber gebaut, habe damals nicht so ein Wind drum gemacht. Edelstahlstab 8mm Vollmateriall besorgt (günstig bei 3.2.1.) Mit der Flex auf die gewünschte Länge gebracht, das Ende angespitzt. Lange 8er Mutter aus'm Baumarkt geholt und mit einem 8,5er Bohrer aufgebohrt und dann ein 3/8"Bsh Gewinde rein geschnitten. Beide Teile Punktuell verschweißt,  fertig. Hält ewig und ist billig, geht auch mit 10mm Rundstab, noch stabiler.  Und mit der Spitze bin ich damals in jeden Boden gekommen.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*



azurjunfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Jahren meine Banksticks auch selber gebaut, habe damals nicht so ein Wind drum gemacht. Edelstahlstab 8mm Vollmateriall besorgt (günstig bei 3.2.1.) Mit der Flex auf die gewünschte Länge gebracht, das Ende angespitzt. Lange 8er Mutter aus'm Baumarkt geholt und mit einem 8,5er Bohrer aufgebohrt und dann ein 3/8"Bsh Gewinde rein geschnitten. Beide Teile Punktuell verschweißt,  fertig. Hält ewig und ist billig, geht auch mit 10mm Rundstab, noch stabiler.  Und mit der Spitze bin ich damals in jeden Boden gekommen.




Gefällt mir, sehr einfach gelöst! Leider setzt das ein paar Maschinen voraus. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu Schweissen, deswegen meine Anleitung.


----------



## azurjunfer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Eine Flex und eine Bohrmaschine sollte doch jeder Heimwerker haben, Gewinde schneiden und schweißen macht jede Autowerkstatt oder Schlosser für etwas in die Kaffeekasse. So habe ich es damals gelöst vor vielen Jahren,  bevor ich vom Heimwerkervirus befallen wurde und meinen Maschinenpark aufstocken musste|supergri


----------



## Dachfeger (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: banksticks selbstbau*

Ich hole das hier mal wieder hoch.
Soweit ich weiß haben die verschiedenen Rutenauflagen ein Außengewinde?? Englisch 3/8" bsf?? Soweit richtig?
Wo bekomme ich Adapter die mit M10 Innen oder Außen beginnen und auf IG 3/8" bsf enden um dann die Auflagen aufschrauben zu können.
Ich google mir nen Wolf finde aber nichts richtiges|kopfkrat

Danke schonmal von Christian


----------

